# A Favorite Place



## abraxas (May 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Rachelsne (May 11, 2008)

Thats awsome


----------



## Sidewinder (May 11, 2008)

Great photograph, I just can't stand those sepia tones, never really could and never will, I guess.
Any chance, there will ever be a version without the sepia filter?

Sebastian


----------



## abraxas (May 11, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> Thats awsome



Thanks.



Sidewinder said:


> Great photograph, I just can't stand those sepia tones, never really could and never will, I guess.
> Any chance, there will ever be a version without the sepia filter?
> 
> Sebastian



Maybe next time I go out.


----------



## Miaow (May 11, 2008)

Very nice - I think the sepia tones look good with the rocks


----------



## NickButler (May 11, 2008)

Fantastic shot.


----------



## danir (May 12, 2008)

Very nice.

Dani


----------



## manaheim (May 12, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the sepia tones either, but it's a neat shot regardless.

I need to stop watching so much Star Trek, though... literally my first reaction was to expect to see Captain Kirk pop around the rock there looking all serious and flip open his communicator to tell Scotty something really critical.   I need help.

Nice shot though.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 12, 2008)

I really like the sepia tone on this one.  The composition is spot on.  I like how the large overhanging rock seems to frame the smaller ones.

Great work under what appears to be a really difficult lighting situation.  However, it is the lighting that really makes the shot and adds to the texture of the rocks.

You live in an interesting place, Abraxas.


----------



## abraxas (May 12, 2008)

Miaow said:


> Very nice - I think the sepia tones look good with the rocks



Thanks Miaow. Had to try something different.



NickButler said:


> Fantastic shot.



Thanks.



danir said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Dani



Thank you Dani.



manaheim said:


> I'm not a big fan of the sepia tones either, but it's a neat shot regardless.
> 
> I need to stop watching so much Star Trek, though... literally my first reaction was to expect to see Captain Kirk pop around the rock there looking all serious and flip open his communicator to tell Scotty something really critical.   I need help.
> 
> Nice shot though.



Thank you 



Rick Waldroup said:


> I really like the sepia tone on this one.  The composition is spot on.  I like how the large overhanging rock seems to frame the smaller ones.
> 
> Great work under what appears to be a really difficult lighting situation.  However, it is the lighting that really makes the shot and adds to the texture of the rocks.
> 
> You live in an interesting place, Abraxas.



Thanks Rick. I've been to this place so many times--The lighting is like an argument I enjoy with an old friend. 

Playing with this 180 adapter lately, I find I need to go back and do it again.  I love it here.


----------



## emptypockets (May 12, 2008)

I think sepia works well in this shot too. The composition is excellent and the lighting, while not spot on, is interesting.


----------



## Roger (May 13, 2008)

lovely shot and well processed in sepia....I love the rocks here, they look almost pliable like plastecine.


----------



## Lacey Anne (May 13, 2008)

I personally love the sepia in this shot. The lighting is fantastic and the sepia makes me feel like I'm in the middle of the desert.


----------



## abraxas (May 15, 2008)

emptypockets said:


> I think sepia works well in this shot too. The composition is excellent and the lighting, while not spot on, is interesting.



Thanks.



Roger said:


> lovely shot and well processed in sepia....I love the rocks here, they look almost pliable like plastecine.



Thank you. From what I've heard, at one time at least they were.  They just sort of bubbled up from below.  Old too. I believe this area is a remnant from the supercontinent Pangea.



Lacey Anne said:


> I personally love the sepia in this shot. The lighting is fantastic and the sepia makes me feel like I'm in the middle of the desert.



Thanks Lacey Anne.  Over the years I've really become attached to this particular location.  I already have a few more ideas I want to go back and try.


----------



## Alpha (May 15, 2008)

Abraxas,

Can you please please please just once some time try filtering out some of the sensor's extended red sensitivity? I love your shots but sometimes I just feel like the infamous digital sky just ruins it for me.


----------



## abraxas (May 15, 2008)

Alpha said:


> Abraxas,
> 
> Can you please please please just once some time try filtering out some of the sensor's extended red sensitivity? I love your shots but sometimes I just feel like the infamous digital sky just ruins it for me.



Maybe next time.


----------

